# EP CPT codes - 2nd request please



## coders_rock! (Oct 25, 2013)

Good day all,

Can someone please help me with the CPT codes for the below descriptions: Thank you

1)EPS
2)EPS with drugs
3)EPS with IV drugs + 3D mapping
4)PPM single
5)PPM Dual
6)PPM Biv
7)ICD single
8)ICD dual
9)ICD Biv
10)ICD testing
11)ICD lead revision
12)PPM lead revision
13)Implantable lead monitor implant
14)Implant lead monitor removed
15)ICD wound revision
16)PPM wound revision
17)PPM upgrade single to dual
18)PPM upgrade dual to Biv ICD
19)ICD upgrade single to dual
20)ICD upgrade dual to Biv


----------



## j.monday7814 (Oct 25, 2013)

diagnostic EP studies and ablations start around 93600 and the pacemaker/ICD codes start at 33202. Hope that helps. These are also easy codes to look up if you use the index


----------



## coders_rock! (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks Jeremy,

I know the code ranges. I just wanted to compare with what I have. 

Can someone help so that I can compare? Thanks in advance.

FYI: My experience is with Ortho. I am doing another Dr. a favor and do not want to look crazy if I'm off.


----------



## j.monday7814 (Oct 25, 2013)

1. either 93619 or 93620 depending on whether he attempted to induce an arrhythmia
2. same as #1 with 93623 (depends on drug on how it was used during procedure)
3. same as #1 & #2 with 93613 (typically best to document the brand of catheter used for 3D mapping, i.e. Carto)
4. either 33206 or 33207 depending on atrial lead or ventricular lead
5. 33208
6. 33208 + 33225
7. 33249 (typically performed with DFT testing, 93640 or 93641)
8. same as #7
9. 33249 + 33225 (and probably DFT testing, 93640 or 93641)
10. what kind of ICD testing? DFT? or device interrogation/programming?
11. what kind of "revision", was it repaired or repositioned? which lead (RA, RV, or LV)?
12. same as #11
13. never heard of a lead monitor, maybe an Implantable Loop Recorder?? If so then 33282
14. same as #13, if so then 33284
15. do you mean "pocket revision", if so then 33223. If you do mean a "wound" whether traumatic or not then maybe an I&D code or debridement code
16. same as #15, if so then 33222
17. 33214
18. 33229 + 33225 if generator was replaced. if the generator is not replaced then 33224
19. 33263 + 33216
20. 33264 + 33225 if generator was replaced. if the generator is not replaced then 33224

Hope that helps, hard to code stuff like that without operative reports or at least more detail about what is going on. It's not always cut and dry. Let me know if you need anything else.


----------

